# Sharp DT-510 -- competing with budget DLP



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all.

This is my first post on this forum! 

I'm looking to find out more about the Sharp DT-510. It's predecessor, the DT-500 received very favorable reviews but so far I can't find anything about the 510?!? It's priced at a similar pricepoint as the Mits HC1500 and judging by the specs and it's original retail price, it should be a better machine. I just want to here from people who have seen it in action or who have had a chance to review it.

Many thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Keith and welcome to the Shack!

I know we have some guys who have owned the HC1500, but I've not see anything on the Sharp around here. Our projector forum is somewhat small at this point... but it will improve with time.


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Hi Keith and welcome to the Shack!
> 
> I know we have some guys who have owned the HC1500, but I've not see anything on the Sharp around here. Our projector forum is somewhat small at this point... but it will improve with time.


Thanks for the welcome Sonnie.

As for the Sharp, it's relatively obscure even at AVS.

Glad to hear I'm an early adopter to these forums!


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

I never owned the Mits, but I DID own the Sharp DT-500(510 predecessor).

I thought it threw a fabulous picture, BUT the bulb LITERALLY BLEWUP(I could hear glass rattling around inside) at about 650 hrs.
No jarring, no temp extremes, just blew up on it's own.

No one was even in the same room, I went up stairs to get a drink, and when I came back downstairs there was no pic...
Some of the other owners of the 500 had some issues like this as well...

I won't say that the PJ has serious issues, maybe I was just unlucky.

I have a Panasonic AX100U LCD PJ now, and I think the DT-500 had better picture quality, I have taken some identical shots that show me that the 500 was sharper as well...
The AX100U pics were at 2000 hrs, and for all I know the 500 may be on it's third bulb by now..
I basically moved to the LCD after that, because of placement issues.

The 500 has many owners that are thrilled with it though, so if the 510 is as good PQ wise as the 500, then it will throw a great pic.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

m


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

muzz said:


> I never owned the Mits, but I DID own the Sharp DT-500(510 predecessor).
> 
> I thought it threw a fabulous picture, BUT the bulb LITERALLY BLEWUP(I could hear glass rattling around inside) at about 650 hrs.
> No jarring, no temp extremes, just blew up on it's own.
> ...


 You were plenty of help actually. I've heard a few people that have had bulb issues with the DT-500...I hope they sorted those issues out with the replacement 510.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

Well then Keith, I'm glad that I could at least offer what I did, since it helped.
Like I said(well, I said fabulous- but it was better than that), I REALLY enjoyed the PQ of the DT500, so it's easily understandable to me that folks that haven't had issues, love it.

BTW Keith......

Welcome to the Shack! :T


----------

